# Swordtail question



## audzter (Oct 29, 2007)

I just bought a lyre tail sword tail (male) and i put it in the pond, i got a very huge swordtail female but not a lyre tail, the only male in the pond is the lyre tail swordtail, now my question is how many percentage will i get to get a lyre tail fry? since my female sword tail is not a lyretail.  please answer.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

can you reword the question?
What do you mean by 
"now my question is how many percentage will i get to get a lyre tail fry? since my female sword tail is not a lyretail. "
Do you mean what are the chances of the male breeding with the female?


----------



## Evicene (Mar 16, 2008)

It will prob be 1/3 lyretail, 1/3 normal and 1/3 that are inbetween the both... and the chance that they will breed is 100% lol


----------



## audzter (Oct 29, 2007)

yup they will breed but what are the chances on getting a lyretail fry? is it a 100% lyretail fry or will just a normal swordtail?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I think lyretails are recessive. You will get no lyretail fry in the first generation, but breed brother to sister and get 1/4 lyretail grandchildren. There is one issue with the fancy-finned swordtail. Some of the males have gonopodia so long that they can't use them properly, so even though they try to mate, there are no fry. Breeders will often sell only males and breed the females to half-breed males with normal finage.


----------



## audzter (Oct 29, 2007)

ok thanks for the genetic info. anyways im just gonna leave them alone,,, i'll see what will happen  thanks again.


----------



## doggydad38 (Jan 18, 2005)

Lyretail is actually the more dominant trait in this case. If the male has an elongated gonopodium, the chances of his successfully breeding are minimal. Most breeders will use a normal male with a lyretail female. Since she carries the genes for both traits, half of her fry will be lyretails and the other half will be normal. If this male doesn't have an elongated gonopodium, it will depend on whether he carries both traits or just the lyretail trait. Good luck!
Tony


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Thanks doggydad, its been a long time since I had these.


----------



## BlackSwords11 (Feb 23, 2008)

I think it will depend on whether or not the male will mate with her and which is the recessive gene.


----------



## ronnfive (Sep 19, 2005)

If you got other swordtail males in the pond then you'll have to wait quite awhile (3-5 mos.) until all the stored sperms are used up. But If I were you, I'd buy a female that's within the same tank as the males you have already bought. Chances are if they don't have any other males aside from lyretails in the same tank is high.

But to answer your question and based on my experince... you've got low chances that brood it will be a lyretail.

Hope this help.

Ronn


----------

